# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  شرح عن المعالجات من شركة انتل

## ثائر جادالله

http://absba.org/showthread.php?t=763929

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيك الف عافيه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هاشم ورور

حلو يا عسل  :Bl (11):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

المقدمه : 




سنقوم من خلال هذه المراجعه بمقارنة 4 معالجات رباعيه وثنائية النواه,



المعالجات الرباعيه هي Q6600 و Q8200 والمعالجات الثنائية النواه هي E8600 و E5200 



والتي من خلالها سنلقي الضوء على فائدة تعدد الانويه , 



تغير الاداء في حال أختلاف في التردد, حجم ذاكرة الكاش وسرعة الناقل الامامي .




والنقاط الرئيسيه هي : 




• فرق الاداء بين معالجات الثنائيه والرباعيه النواه في تشغيل الالعاب والبرامج العاديه .



• فحص أداء المعالجات E8600 E5200 Q8200 Q6600 في أكثر من 16 الاختبار.



* حسب نتائج الاختبار يمكن معرفة أي معالج (ثنائي\رباعي)ملائم لاستعمالك 






*المعالجات الرباعيه:*




كما هو معلوم بأن المعالجات رباعية النواه التي تقدمها شركة انتل 



ليست رباعيه حقيقيه ويمكن القول انها عباره عن مُرَبّعين Dies ,



كل مربع يحوي على معالج فيه نواتين . بينما معالجات AMD الرباعيه 



تسمى بالحقيقيه لان الانويه الاربعه تكون على نفس المربع ( (Die.



لاحظ الصوره البسيطه التي توضح الفرق بين رباعي النواه من أنتل والاخر لشركةAMD 









ويعود السبب ان شركة انتل لم تصنع معالج رباعي حقيقي هو ان تقنية

المعالجات الرباعيه الحقيقيه تحقق خلال التصنيع نسبة "Yield" منخفضه أي ان عدد أقل

من المربعات Dies الصالحه تصدر من نفس الشريحه , وبما ان نسبة ال"Yield" هي مهمه لدرجه 

قصوى للشركه فهي تفضل استعمال تقنيه معروفه ومضمونه أكثر ألا وهي تقنية الكور أي ان معالج

رباعي النواه يعتمد على تقنيه ناضجه وجاهزه (لانه عباره عن معالجين ثنائي النواه).

وسبب رئيسي اخر هو بعدم تخصيص قوى هندسيه خاصه اضافيه لتطوير مثل

هذه المعالجات (الرباعيه الحقيقيه) .



أما بالنسبه لتقنية التصنيع فأن الانتقال من تقنية 65 نانومتر الى 45 نانومتر فاد الشركات بالدرجه الاولى , لانه كلما صغرت القطعه (الداي) كلما زاد عدد القطع المنتج من نفس الشريحه .



لنلاحظ هذه الصوره التي تُظهر لنا الفرق بين قطعه مصنعه بتقنية 45 نانومتر وتقنية 65 نانومتر .[/size]


























مقدمه للاختبارات :




سيتم الاختبار على جهاز واحد وكل مره يتم تبديل المعالج فقط .




أختبار الالعاب :




هذه البرامج تعطي النتيجه للاختبار بعدد الصور في كل ثانيه ويرمز لها بالFPS أي Frame Per Second ,تقوم البرامج بتشغيل جزء محفوظ من لعبه وتسمى بال 



Demo وبعد انتهاء تشغيل عرض هذا الجزء يمكن معرفة قوة كرت الشاشه\المعالج في تشغيل الالعاب.



تعتمد النتيجه ايضا على محرك اللعبه نفسها وكل ما كان المحرك معقد ومركب اكثر كل ما كانت النتيجه أقل .



الارقام الي تنتج من هذا الاختبار يمكن تقسيمها الى 4 اقسام 



أقل من 30 اطار في الثانيه يكون اللعب محدود بين 30 و 40 يكون اللعب جيد جدا وبدون الشعور بالبطأ , بين 40 و 60 لعب ممتاز حتى في اختيار دقه عاليه , أكثر من 60 أداء ممتاز للكرت .



(مع التذكير ان محرك اللعبه له تأثير على النتيجه .




صوره للجهاز : 






[/right]















 











المعالجات Q6600 و Q8200 





مع ان تصنيع المعالج Q6600 سيتنهي خلال الربع الثاني من هذا العام



وبعد أن حقق مبيعات قياسيه لشركة أنتل لم يحققه أي معالج في السنوات الاخيره , بينما معالج الQ8200 يعتبر حديث نسبيا 






لنشاهد هذه الصوره التي تعرض مقارنه من ناحية التقنيه بينهما :






صوره عن قرب للمعالجين :






صوره من برنامج الCPUZ الذي يعرض خصائص ومعلومات عن المعالج
نلاحظ ان معالج الQ8200 يحوي على رزمة أوامر جديده SSE4.1
التي تخص مجال الملتيمديا (كل البرامج التي تتعامل مع صور فيديو وصوت)
للاستفاده من هذه الاوامر لا بُد ان يدعم البرنامج ويستغل هذه الاوامر الجديد .
وأيضا نلاحظ أستهلاك أقل للفولت الذي بتالي له تأثير مباشر على حرارة المعالج .








أختبار المعالجات الرباعيه سيكون في التردد الاصلي للمعالجات



والاختبار الثاني سيكون بعد تسريع المعالجين لسرعة 2900 ميجاهيرتس 



أي 500 ميجاهيرتس زياده تقريبا .




نتائج الاختبار : 


أختبار يدعم تعدد الانويه بشكل كبير , نشاهد تقدم لمعالج 8200 على معالج 
6600 .








البرنامج يدعم تعدد الانويه ونلاحظ ان النتيجه متشابهه تقريبا قبل التسريع
وبعد التسريع , وتغلب معالج ال8200 بشكل بسيط .
النتيجه تمثل الثواني لآكتمال انشاء صوره ثلاثيه الابعاد مع تأثيرات معقده
ولاحظت ان البرنامج يستغل ال4 انويه 100% طوال فترة الاختبار .









أداء لعبة الكرايسس قريب جدا بين المعالجين ونلاحظ ان الاداء لم يتأثر 
بعد التسريع , كأن شيءً لم يحصل ! . وما زال منخفض جدا نسبيا للالعاب العاديه , أداء اللعبه يتأثر أكثر بعد تسريع كرت الشاشه .









تقدم المعالج 6600 قبل التسريع وبعده على المعالج 8200









أختبار وحدة الحساب ALU وتقدم معالج 6600 على معالح 8200
حجم الكاش يلعب دور في النتيجه النهائيه .










أختبار تعدد المهام , تقدم لمعالج 8200 الذي برز بعد التسريع 









تغلب معالج ال6600 في هذا الاختبار قبل وبعد التسريع 
والذي زاد بمعدل 10 صور في الثانيه , تَحسُن ملحوظ 









برنامج يسغل تعدد الانويه ونلاحظ ان المعالج 6600 تغلب على المعالج 8200 بشكل ملحوظ في هذا الاختبار يبدوا ان الكاش لعب دور مهم في هذا الاختبار .التسريع رفع بشكل ملحوظ اداء المعالجين .








تم تحويل مقطع فيديو حجمه 100ميجا قبل التسريع تغلب معالج 
8200 وبعد التسريع اصبح الاداء متشابهه بينهما .
الاختبار أستغل ال4 أنويه بشكل كامل 100% 








اختبار يستغل نواه واحده فقط , ويعتمد بشكل اساسي على تردد المعالج 
في النتيجه .








في أختبار الملتيمديا واخترت بالتحديد حزمة الSSE2 
والاداء متقارب جدا بينهما قبل وبعد التسريع .









رزمه من الاختبارات التي قسم منها يستغل تعدد الانويه وقسم لا يستغل 
والمهم أن هذا الاصدار خاص بويندوز الفيستا , وقسم من هذه الاختبارات 
تتضمن تحويل فيديو وصوت , فتح صور , مشاهدة فيديو عالي الدقه 
فتح tabs في المتصفح وغلقها , أختبار ألعاب , أختبار تشفير
والكثير الكثير من الاختبارات التي تخص الاستعمال اليومي للجهاز 
نلاحظ تقدم لمعالج Q6600 قبل التسريع وتقدم لمعالج Q8200 بعد التسريع 












معالجات ال E8600و E5200 



معالج ال : E8600 تم اصدار أول نسخه منه في تاريخ 10/08/2008



كود المعالج Wolfdaleويُعَد أسرع معالج ثنائي النواه في العالم مع تردد أصلي 3333 ميجاهيرتس , وهو الجيل الثاني من معمارية الكور Coreومُصنع بتقنية 45 نانومتر, يتميز في القدرات عاليه على التسريع. 




المعالج E5200 : تم أصداره أول نسخه منه في تاريخ 31\08\2008



وكود المعالج Wolfdale , معمارية الكور .



وينتمي الى عائلة الدوال كور Dual Core 







صوره عن قرب للمعالجين : 












صوره من برنامج الCPUZ للمعالجين 



نلاحظ ان المعالج E5200 لا يحوي على الرزمه SSE4.1



وباقي الاختلاف الواضح من ناحية تردد وناقل امامي



معامل الضرب لمعالج E5200 هو رائع جدا لمن يريد عمل تسريع للمعالج



حتى مع لوحات قديمه نسبيا لانه كل ما كان معامل الضرب أعلى كل ما 



الضغط على لوحة الام أثناء التسريع أقل .











أختبار المعالجات الثنائيه النواه :







بما ان الفرق كبير وواضح بين المعالجين , من ناحية سرعة التردد وبالتأكيد سيتغلب المعالج E8600على معالج E5200 بفرق كبير لهذا E5200 , قمت بتسريع المعالج ليصبح تردده 3333 ميجاهيرتس أي بنفس سرعة التردد والناقل الامامي E8600 لمعالج ويبقى حجم الكاش هو الفرق الوحيد بينهم والذي من خلال اختبارنعرف مدى تأثيره على الاداء .





للمعالج E8600 قدرات رائعه جدا في التسريع , بحيث وصل لتردد 4 جيجاهيرتس بدون زيادة فولت للمعالج , لكن للوصول لثبات اثناء الاختبارات لا بد من رفع الفولت بشكل طفيف . 



















لنشاهد الاختبارات
























































































































































المقارنه وَضحت أكثر من خلال النتائج حول البرامج التي تستغل 





تعدد الانويه وأيها لا تستغل , والجواب على السؤال , أيهما أفضل في الاداء , 





الثنائي أو الرباعي , ما يمكن ان نلاحظه من خلال النتائج ان البرامج التي تدعم





تعدد الانويه تُظهر تقدم ضِعف اداء المعالجات الثنائيه . 






لنشاهد 3 أختبارات أخترتها والتي تبين بشكل واضح اداء برنامج يدعم 4 أنويه





وبرنامج اخر يدعم نواتين .






[right] 
الاختبار الاول : 









البرنامج يدعم 4 انويه , حتى بعد تسريع معالج E8600 الى 4 جيجاهيرتس





لم يتغلب على المعالج الرباعي في سرعته الاصليه (ستوك)














الاختبار الثاني :






برنامج لتحويل الفيديو , يستغل 4 أنويه نشاهد انه حتى بسرعة 4 جيجاهيرتس





لم يتغلب على معالج الرباعي في سرعته الاصليه 













الاختبار الثالث :






اللعبه المشهوره Quake 4 تستغل نواتين , نلاحظ ان الثنائي النواه 





نلاحظ ان لا فرق في الاداء بين الثنائي والرباعي النواه .















بعد هذه الاختبارات , اذا كان المستخدم أستعماله للجهاز , الالعاب تحرير وتحويل الفيديو



والبرامج الثلاثيه الابعاد فلا بُد ان يكون أختياره معالج رباعي نواه AMD أو Intel 



مع ان قسم من الالعاب لا تدعم 4 أنويه , ألا ان تطوير تعدد الانويه اخذ بالتوسع , 



وهذا ما شاهدناه مع لعبة ال Quake 4 التي لا تدعم سوى نواتين , 



لم نجد فائده لمعالج ال4 انويه مع هذه اللعبه , بينما ألعاب مثل Crysis 



التي أستغلت ال4 أنويه ووجدنا الفرق بين النواتين والاربعه .
*************************************************
*يعطيك كل العافيه ..*
*يسلمو كتيييييييييييييييير ..*
*انا حطيت الموضوع من الارتباط لمزيد من الفائده للجميع ..*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 
*يسلمــــــــــو ثــــــــــــــــــائر ..*

----------


## Sc®ipt

شكرا صديقي  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## nadershinar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع المعرفي المهم :SnipeR (49):

----------


## الملاك البريء

:04f8b3e14f:  مشكووووووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف عافية :SnipeR (49):

----------


## tatu123

thanks

----------

